# magura hebel spezial...



## hst_trialer (6. November 2006)

da meiner einer maschinenbau studiert und kein geld für einen rb hebel hat, hab ich mal kurzer hand einen eigenen mit solid-works entworfen.

hat irgendeiner evtl erfahrungen mit cnc-fräsen. wüsste gerne ob man das ding fräsen lassen könnte, oder was alles noch so nötig wäre. also alles grundlegende so zu sagen was es zu beachten gilt.

außerdem ist von interesse welches material, also welche alu-legierung gut wäre!


----------



## locdog (6. November 2006)

studiere zwar elektronik aber mein bruder hat u.a. maschinenbau studiert und deshalb emphele ich dir 7075 das halt am meisten aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (6. November 2006)

Ich kann dir versichern, dass alles was du ohne Vitamin-B auf die Beine Stellen kannst wohl teurer wird als ein bestehendes Angebot vom Markt. Sowas lohnt sich wirklich erst ab einer gewissen Seriengröße.

Aber vielleicht kennst du ja einen CNC-Fräser in der Ausbildung der nen toleranten Meister hat  

Sieh dir mein Ritzel an, das wollte ich gerne fertigen lassen (Lohnfertigung). Glaubst du da geht was unter 150,-?  Nein, geht leider nicht...


----------



## ugly uwe (6. November 2006)

servus,

ich hab nur ne fixe frage:
...da du gerade von solid works gesprochen hast, kannst du mir sagen, ob man solid-works 2000 (glaub nur mit windows 98 kompatibel) noch in der praxis einsetzt?

also quasi solid-works 2000 + upgrade kit.

danke, uwe.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. November 2006)

ugly uwe schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich hab nur ne fixe frage:
> ...da du gerade von solid works gesprochen hast, kannst du mir sagen, ob man solid-works 2000 (glaub nur mit windows 98 kompatibel) noch in der praxis einsetzt?
> ...



bezweifele ich sehr. bin zwar erstsemester, aber an unser uni kursiert in allen kreisen immer die neuste version.

schau doch mal ob du das nicht irgendwo günstig herbekommst ("zwinker zwinker") verstehen uns ne???


----------



## ugly uwe (6. November 2006)

ich hab das mehrfach original verpackt zu hause. wollte nur wissen ob das noch jemand braucht.


----------



## AxLpAc (6. November 2006)

ugly uwe schrieb:


> ich hab das mehrfach original verpackt zu hause. wollte nur wissen ob das noch jemand braucht.



wenn du nicht weisst wohin damit, dann würde ich mich opfern!


ich hab in einer kleinen firma praktikum gemacht, das waren bisher die einzigen von den ich weiss, dass sie mit solid works 2003 gearbeitet haben. ansonsten findet man nur noch AutoCAD, ProE und Catia V4 oder V5

nehmen würd ich das proggy trotzdem (muss langsam mal ne sammlung mit konstruktionsprogrammen starten)


----------



## locdog (6. November 2006)

vielleicht mahl nen betrieb in PL suchen. mein freund hat mal 10 solche cnc hebel vertigen lasen, die hat er dann fur 20E verkauft. klar arbeitete an der frese sein freund aber normal kostet ne arbeitsstunde von typen an der frese bis 15E.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. November 2006)

glaube nicht das du mit den dem alten solid works noch weit kommst, wenn man mal sieht wie schnell die neue programme von catia und solid edge rausbringen, kommt man ja kaum mit dem installieren hinterher, studiere mechatronik und bei jedem projekt bekommen wir quasi wieder die neue version auf den tisch gelegt... und das ja quasi jedes semester....
aber probier das ruhig mal. gibt ja auch manche betriebe die sehr alte cnc fräsen haben und vieliecht brauchen die das ja?
mfg flo


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. November 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> da meiner einer maschinenbau studiert und kein geld für einen rb hebel hat, hab ich mal kurzer hand einen eigenen mit solid-works entworfen.
> 
> hat irgendeiner evtl erfahrungen mit cnc-fräsen. wüsste gerne ob man das ding fräsen lassen könnte, oder was alles noch so nötig wäre. also alles grundlegende so zu sagen was es zu beachten gilt.
> 
> außerdem ist von interesse welches material, also welche alu-legierung gut wäre!



Schöne Konstruktion aber wenn du das wirklich mal in die Produktion geben willst wäre ne richtige technische Zeichung mit Maßen net schlecht. Und hier in Deutschland wird das mit der Fertigung wie die anderen sagen wirklich zu teuer. Wenn ich bedenk was bei uns die Stunde an der CNC kostet


----------



## hst_trialer (6. November 2006)

die techn. zeichnung ist nicht das problem. wollte nur wissen wie es mit der möglichen fertigung aussehen würde. 
da muss ich wohl doch selber dur feile greifen und mir ein stück schönes 7075er besorgen. ist zumindest laut tabellenbuch auch das härteste/stabilste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (6. November 2006)

wenn ich zeit hätte würd ich dir son ding fräsen!! hab ich aber leider nicht!! denke aber die fertigung des teil dürfte kein problem sein!! ich würde aber die radien am ende des hebels ändern!! der lette knick(die 90°) wurd ich flacher machen!! und die aderen radien würde ich größer machen sonst sind blasen oder mega hornhaut vorprogrammiert!!


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

Der Hebel müsste so geformt sein wie der RB-Hebel, der ist am Ende schön gebogen, da kann man garnicht mit dem Finger abrutschen. das gefällt mir gut

MFG


----------



## AxLpAc (6. November 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Der Hebel müsste so geformt sein wie der RB-Hebel, der ist am Ende schön gebogen, da kann man garnicht mit dem Finger abrutschen. das gefällt mir gut
> 
> MFG



sicherlich, aber der hat ne völlig andere form als der auf dem pic! müsste schon etwas ergonomischer geformt sein!


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. November 2006)

Ich hab nen Kumpel, der sich nen CNC Hebel für seine Louise gefräßt hat. Ich werde mal sehen, ob er mir seine Zeichnungen, und den ganzen Krempel mal überlässt


----------



## hst_trialer (7. November 2006)

okay, der 90° winkle war erst mal nur ein test, den kann ich ja problemlos kürzer machen.
ich hatte das nur erstmal so groß gemacht, weil ich das untere auge vorne, wo also der stift sitzt der dann auf den kolben den druck gibt, um etwa 2mm weiter hinten sitzt. somit kommt der hebel insgesamt schon flacher!
@glotz: mit den anderen radien meinst bestimmt die verrundungen an der kante und sonit die breite auflagefläche für den finger. wird auch überarbeitet.

ich mach nochmal ein neues modell.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. November 2006)

hab also die material stärke hinten von 5 auf 8 mm erhöht. dadurch auch größere kanten-verrundungen (vorher 2 jetzt 4mm) und etwa 15° vom oberen ende des hebels weg gecuttet.
ich denk mal jetzt dürfte er ergonomischer sein. die 4mm verrundung entsprechen auch fast genau dem maß eines stino hs33 u-blade hebels!
der find ich war immer ganz griffig, nur halt zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (7. November 2006)

als wenn du maschinenbau studierst wirst du auch bald "wirtschaftlichkeit" und "halbzeuge" kennen lernen.
dein Vorhaben ist ja eher nur ne spielerei und was fürs ego.. ich kenne das ich versuche auch immer erst alles selber zu bauen aber ich bedenke auch manchmal den aufwand und das rentiert sich in dem fall nicht. und wenn du echt zur pfeile greifen möchtest dann musst du handwerklichsehr geschickt sein, hornhaut haben wie ein nashorn.
ich meine... eine "konstruktion" ist ja nichtmal was innovatives sondern einfach nur ne kopie... würde sogar aufpassen dass dir magura nicht noch dazwischen funken.
versteh mich nicht falsch aber meiner meinung nach lohnt sich das vorhaben nicht weil es billiger und schneller ginge einfach beim jan einen hebel zu bestellen.
ansonsten hätte ich die selbe materialauswahl wie du getroffen.
dennoch viel erfolg dabei


----------



## franktrial (7. November 2006)

apropos alu feilen,wenn du keine gefräste feile hast, ist das echt ekelig, das zeug schmiert ungemein. Also ich hab zerpanungsmechaniker/frästechnik gelernt und weiß aus erfahrung das meistens in irgendeiner firma wenig zeit für eigenes zeug bleibt und so schnell ist der hebel auch nicht gefertigt.Also wie schon misanthropia gesagt einfach einen kaufen, kommst du günstiger weg und die dinger sind nicht so schlecht. Fahre den von Echo


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. November 2006)

Wobei er den Hebel eh für den alten 2004er Maguragriff konstruiert hat was eigentlich wenig Sinn bringt da die eh net mehr hergestellt werden. Hab jetzt selbst auch so nen neuen Bremsgriff vom Jan und bin eigentlich auch ganz zu frieden damit. Hätte zwar auch die Möglichkeit gehabt mir einen selber zu bauen aber irgendwie ist man dazu immer zu faul


----------



## hst_trialer (7. November 2006)

meint ihr die neuen 2005er ff. hebel???
mir geht es nämlich darum einen längeren und für einen finger besser geformten hebel zu haben. gibt es da bereits einzelne hebel, also nicht den ganzen griff, aufm markt?
wenn ja sagt dochmal wo?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. November 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> meint ihr die neuen 2005er ff. hebel???
> mir geht es nämlich darum einen längeren und für einen finger besser geformten hebel zu haben. gibt es da bereits einzelne hebel, also nicht den ganzen griff, aufm markt?
> wenn ja sagt dochmal wo?



Siehst du hier http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_99.html


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2006)

hab mal bei jan angefragt. leider gibts die schönen cnc hebel nur ab '05er modellen. für ...'04 gabs solche nicht! zumindest nicht bei ihm.

was nun???


----------



## trialco (9. November 2006)

vllt sowas?


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2006)

und wo bekomm ich nur nen hebel, nicht nen ganzen griff??


----------



## dane08 (9. November 2006)

ich glaub von biketrial.de musst den nur mal per e mail fragn 
oder von biketrial-germany.de einfach mal per e mail fragen ,ich hatte mal irgendwen von den beiden(bin ich mir zumindest ziehmlich sicher das es die waren) nur nach dem hebel gefragt und hab ihn irgndwie für 40E oder so angeboten bekommen.
p.s. kleine frage ,meine louise bremst erst wenn der hebel praktisch in den anderen figern steckt,entlüftet hab ich (professionell beim praktikum inner fahrradwerkstatt,also auch auf jeden fall richtig), was kann man noch tun?.


----------



## robs (9. November 2006)

Wenn sie vom alten Baujahr ist musst du den Belag manuell nachstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (9. November 2006)

Mit einem längeren Hebel kann es sein das der Druckpunkt unangenehm weich wird. Evtl. "verschwindet" so der Vorteil, aber bessere Ergonomie ist nicht zu verachten..hmm?


----------



## dane08 (9. November 2006)

die louise ist das 2006er modell ud wo stell ich die beläege nach?( ich weis blöde frage)


----------



## robs (9. November 2006)

Altes Baujahr heißt bei der Louise <2001 soweit ich weiß...  also deine stellt jedenfalls automatisch nach.
Wenn keine Luft in deinem System ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2006)

wenn du immer noch praktikum hast, dann schau dir das noch mal mit einem zweiradmechaniker an. vll. weis der da weiter.


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. November 2006)

Bei der >Louise 06 stellen sich die Beläge automatisch nach. Jeglich den Hebelweg kannste am Hebel mit nem Inbus nachstellen. Die Schraube sitzt unter diesem schwarzen Plasteknopf


----------



## dane08 (9. November 2006)

die habe ich schon entdeckt und auch damit eingestellt aber das reicht nicht wenn ich die auf "ganz lasch" drehe dann bremmst die bremse gar nicht mehr weil sie vorher schon am lenker oder der eigenenen hebeleinfassung hängen bleibt, der richtige zweiraqdmechaniker ist auch kein experte für bremsen und hat auch kein plan wo dran das liegen könnte
.


----------



## Schevron (10. November 2006)

sind deine beläge ev aufs maximum abgebremst? ev liegts daran, das einfach der ausgleichsweg net ausreicht.


----------



## locdog (10. November 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> und wo bekomm ich nur nen hebel, nicht nen ganzen griff??



bei koxx.pl


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. November 2006)

na ich bin zweiradmechaniker, und wenn es garnich mehr geht, dann schicken wir die bremse zu magura ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (11. November 2006)

danke für die antworten ich wollte auch nicht so stark vom thmea anbelnken ,ich werde die bremse nun einschicken.hab ja noch garantie.


----------

